# 1st Fatty...The kitchen sink?



## thagovna82 (Feb 6, 2014)

Decided to do onr of these using some items I had around. Some leftovers. And a box of red beans and rice. We shall see.

Using some leftover smoked chicken. Added some green peppers. 












20140206_144806.jpg



__ thagovna82
__ Feb 6, 2014






Came across a couple sausages.  Ones a veel and the other is beef. Diced em up and threw em in.












20140206_145246.jpg



__ thagovna82
__ Feb 6, 2014






Made sure to cook as much moisture out of the beans as possible. 












20140206_150912.jpg



__ thagovna82
__ Feb 6, 2014






Start piling.












20140206_155210.jpg



__ thagovna82
__ Feb 6, 2014






And layering.












20140206_155416.jpg



__ thagovna82
__ Feb 6, 2014






I Decided it need some more veggies, so I tossed on some french fried onions. haha

The began the tedious rolling process.












20140206_161421.jpg



__ thagovna82
__ Feb 6, 2014



















20140206_162100.jpg



__ thagovna82
__ Feb 6, 2014






On to the Smoker. I will post results when I'm finish with this badboy.


----------



## rdknb (Feb 6, 2014)

Looking good so far, can't wait to see it cooked and sliced.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 6, 2014)

Looks like it should be great.


----------



## thagovna82 (Feb 6, 2014)

Being that this is my first...I'm not sure what it "should" taste like. But I will say that what I have created thus far is probably the best concoction I've ever put together. Enjoy these pictures while I enjoy my dinner.













20140206_170944.jpg



__ thagovna82
__ Feb 6, 2014


















20140206_182102.jpg



__ thagovna82
__ Feb 6, 2014


















20140206_181822.jpg



__ thagovna82
__ Feb 6, 2014


















20140206_182210.jpg



__ thagovna82
__ Feb 6, 2014


----------



## squatch (Feb 6, 2014)

Looks like a winner to me!


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 8, 2014)

Nice fatty!


----------



## learnem (Feb 8, 2014)

ThaGovna82 said:


> Decided to do onr of these using some items I had around. Some leftovers. And a box of red beans and rice. We shall see.
> 
> Using some leftover smoked chicken. Added some green peppers.
> 
> ...


----------



## billyj571 (Feb 8, 2014)

AWESOME :)


----------



## thagovna82 (Mar 19, 2014)

Time to post another fattie that we had last night. Didn't want to start another thread...so I decided to continue my original.  
Anyway...
I always like using previously smoked leftovers for my fillings. Sorry I dont have the creation pictures, just a before and couple after shots. But most of you get the idea of how it comes together. 

The ingredients are as follows:
Smoked chicken (leftovers)
Mozzarella
Yellow saffron rice (precooked)
More mozzarella
Encased in mild sausage
Wrapped up in a thick-cut hickory smoked bacon weave.












FB_IMG_13951767059484635.jpg



__ thagovna82
__ Mar 19, 2014


















20140318_192553.jpg



__ thagovna82
__ Mar 19, 2014


















20140318_193026.jpg



__ thagovna82
__ Mar 19, 2014






Had a couple buddies stop to share with. As always, I was given more ideas for fillers and fattie themes. Haha.


----------

